# Long time no see



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know how I can greet someone whom i haven't seen for a while.


----------



## akana

A common expression is:

_Pitkästä aikaa!

_I'm sure there are many more.


----------



## Hakro

When I was a schoolboy I happened to hear the words of my religion teacher meeting an old friend in the street: _"Vieläkö sinäkin perkele elät!"_


----------



## kaunotar

Hakro said:


> _"Vieläkö sinäkin perkele elät!"_



Mahtavaa!  Välttämättömästi pitää painaa muistiin. Kiitos Hakro!


----------

